# Subohm tanks line up, Eleaf Melo, just another RBAtank



## MorganSa (14/1/15)

First, Aspire Atlantis..
Then, Kanger subtank
.
.
.
.
.
Kanger subtank mini and nano
.
.
Now *Eleaf Melo* subohm tank

RBA tanks are flooding on this market!! And Is this *Melo* gonna get excellect performance as iStick did?

It features enhanced heating wire, thickened 0.4mm diameter, organic cotton, improved air inflow control, six inlet holes on its base.


----------



## MorganSa (14/1/15)

BTW,there gonna be a release of Joyetech Delta II RBA Atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (14/1/15)

Damn, dad I'd known they were making a mini Subtank I'd have waited. The Subtank is massive! I see the nano has no RBA base. Bummer. It makes sense that they'd create an entire new range for the new OOC coils though.


----------

